# DRO instructions



## geoff (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi 
I have Warco DRO with attached readouts fitted to my Mill and wonderfull as they are to use there are some functions i do not understand, as there were no instructions and Warco don`t supply any. As you can see in my pic they read in MM and inch with fractions which is very usefull and there is also a Absolute button and a set button which i`m not sure how to use. Has anyone else got this model or a similar one.
Geoff


----------



## rudydubya (Oct 3, 2011)

Geoff, your readouts look identical to the iGaging units I got from Grizzly. Mine came with the instructions shown here: http://eacmedia.net/manuals/IGAGING/424-0160.pdf

Hope this helps.
Rudy


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Oct 3, 2011)

rudydubya  said:
			
		

> Geoff, your readouts look identical to the iGaging units I got from Grizzly. Mine came with the instructions shown here: http://eacmedia.net/manuals/IGAGING/424-0160.pdf
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Rudy



These Asian manuals are usually wrought with bad spelling but I believe they hit on something in this pdf when they refer to milling machines, etc. as "*man*chinery".


----------



## purpleknif (Oct 3, 2011)

I got the same ones. I consider the fractions useless however. The absolute is like a reference on a CNC. Kinda useless too IMHO. other than that they work reasonably well. Mine show about .001 per inch error according to my Jo blocks.


----------



## geoff (Oct 4, 2011)

Many thanks guys for your quick response, I don`t know why Warco did`nt include these instructions. I still think they are a great addition to working accurately especially when you have lots of holes to set out.
geoff


----------



## AlasdairM (Oct 4, 2011)

Just a quick heads-up Geoff - I have fitted these on my Warco mill and they work very well. Only thing is to avoid having to replace the batteries often, I find that when not being used, if I "unplug" the leads that actually go into each display unit (not just switch them off using the on/off button) then they last many, many months. If I forget to do this then a couple of weeks sees me fitting new cells.... ;D

All the best, A


----------

